# Mangled Meditations



## MusicalPalsey (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought I might share with you all, a project I have been working on for the past 7 months. It is a show I create called Mangled Meditations. It is an LSD inspired mix of nostalgia, cassettes, vinyl, personal recordings, and other sources that are woven into a hallucinatory journey for the ear.

I'm quite proud of my most recent episode where I have crammed it full of nostalgia as the theme. Take a hit of something or several as you hear the fruit of my often pot-hazed labors.

Episode #5 "Nostalgia": http://traffic.libsyn.com/dopecast/MangledMeditations05.mp3
Episode #4 'Walkabout': http://traffic.libsyn.com/dopecast/MangledMeditations04.mp3
Episode #3 'Drugs': http://traffic.libsyn.com/dopecast/MangledMeditations03.mp3
Episode #2 'Back In The Day': http://traffic.libsyn.com/dopecast/MangledMeditations02.mp3
Episode #1 'Let the Experiments Begin': http://traffic.libsyn.com/dopecast/MangledMeditations01.mp3

Thanks for giving me the chance to turn you on to my trippy podcast. At the end of each month, you will find a fresh episode at www.dopefiend.co.uk
Which is, incidentally, a site to find loads more free stoner entertainment!

-Me-


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Jul 31, 2010)

The newest episode is out...
*Mangled Meditations #6 &#8220;Frittata&#8221;*

I might very well have been home sick from school when I first learned the word 'Fritatta' as I watched a public television cooking show assemble one. The chef took leftover spaghetti and sausage and whipped in some eggs and diced vegetables and created a some sort of alien pancake with it. That's more or less what I have done here. Leftover pieces in my dish are from the first five episodes of Mangled Meditations. Unfinished segments, unused sections, and pieces long forgotten are peppered with new directions, fresh samples, and bold inspirations. At the center of the Frittata, is a sound collage that shortly preceded a tragic event in my life which I remember escaping from with the creation of Musical Palsey. This piece, &#8220;Summer of 93&#8221;, has been deboned, sectioned, and reconstructed to form the second half of the show. &#8220;Summer of 93&#8221; was sent on cassette to the Metamundane Initiative, who created an album called "I'm Cutting My Looly Teeth &#8211; The Wrist Cocked, Ready to Strike" which was one of the driving forces behind my first Musical Palsey album. Metamundane Initiative responded to &#8220;Summer of 93&#8221; with some interesting recordings of their own and this is also dolloped on top of the whole fried, baked, and cleverly plated dish: Musical Palsey's Frittata. So, Take a hit of something, or several and ponder what the hell is going on as you digest Musical Palsey's sixth 43 minute episode of Mangled Meditations.

Direct download: MangledMeditations06.mp3 

And check out the other podcasts within the endless pile at Dopefiend.co.uk


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Aug 28, 2010)

Mangled Meditations #7 &#8220;Story Time With Pepe&#8221;

In the great tradition of Story Time With Lefty, I have here a collection of funny and true stories from my close friend Pepe. This episode strays a bit from the usual chaos of Mangled Meditations but laughter is so important that chaos will just have to take the back seat this month. Pepe has long been my outlet for breaking away from the seriousness of life. Where I tend to let the little things bother me, Pepe has a much better sense of humor. By all means, take a hit of something, or several and laugh at what the hell is going on in Musical Palsey's seventh 42:00.420 minute episode of Mangled Meditations.

You may download it HERE


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Mangled Meditations (the monthly acid trip for your ears) would like to wish you all a Happy Halloween with the 9th episode: CREEPY!





Listen to it HERE>>>>>>>>>>>>http://traffic.libsyn.com/dopecast/MM009.mp3 (right click to save)

Boo!

And don't forget the hundreds of other great free downloadable entertainment at http://www.Dopefiend.co.uk


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Nov 27, 2010)

Mangled Meditations #10 : Mary Whitehead Jolley
This episode pays homage to a person I have never met named Mary Whitehead Jolley (1905-2007). I only know of this woman's life story by means of a cassette I found in a Salt Lake City thrift store in the late 1990s. Mary recorded herself telling her life story in 1988 and somehow the tape ended up for sale. I held on to this tape hoping I would someday be able to share her story with others. Take the time to reflect upon her life as well as the extreme world changes she must have known in her 102 years of life in this very special episode of Mangled Meditations.

Special Thanks to:
Mary Jolley and her family, White Pine High School for the photo circa 1921, and Mistress Anonymous

THIS EPISODE CAN BE DIRECTLY DOWNLOADED HERE: http://traffic.libsyn.com/dopecast/MangledMeditations10.mp3

ALL MANGLED MEDITATION EPISODES CAN BE FOUND HERE: http://dopecast.libsyn.com/category/Mangled%20Meditations

AND EVERY VARIETY OF STONER ENTERTAINMENT CAN BE FOUND FOR FREE AT Dopefiend.co.uk ! Tell your friends!

Mary Jolley's official obituary can be found at the following link: http://www.deseretnews.com/article/1179341/Obituary-Mary-Whitehead-Jolley.html


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Dec 28, 2010)

One of the projects I was looking forward to ever since starting Musical Palsey was that of one day creating a Christmas album. At last, after throwing a fistful of holiday cheer into a blender, lighting it on fire, drinking it, vomiting it back out, and folding it back up again so it could fit into a gift box, it is ready to enjoy and re-gift. So, pull up your most festive stockings, slam an eggnog, and take a hit off the ol' yule log, or several and ponder what the hell is going on as you are gifted Musical Palsey's eleventh 39 minute holiday episode of Mangled Meditations.

Download it directly here: http://traffic.libsyn.com/dopecast/MangledMeditations11.mp3





And don't forget the other awesome http://www.Dopefiend.co.uk shows you can enjoy for FREEEEEEEEE!


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like I missed this one last month... there are two shows to post to catch you up: The first is...

Hello? Who is it? It's Me. This month I take apart the people I have communicated with via the computer. Take a hit of something or several and see if you can figure out what all the talk is about in Musical Palsey's 12th episode of Mangled Meditations.






----->The show can be directly downloaded here<-----

Playlist and/or credits of borrowed voices and items +/-

Alexaa, AT&T/Bell, AugustBurnsBlack, Big Dave, BlackBeauty, Cute, Dav, Donovan and Grandmother, Dopefiend's hand, Flock of Seagulls  Telecommunication, Forever and Always, Helios, High007, IoliteKnight, IoliteKnight's Smoke Detector, It's Andrew, JSP, John Lithgow, Juana Molina  Lo Dejamos, Kenzie massacre, Kevin Allison, King Lou, Lars B, Les Rita Mitsouko - Nuit DIvresse, Me, Me's Sis, Mistress Anonymous, Nexus, Pecos the Cat, QN, Styx  Light Up, Tirikiti Toker, Tiff, Villa Allegre, and many others I didn't bother to write down.

Special Thanks to all the above plus:
Skype, Stickam, You Tube, the Internet, and the voices of the world.

As always, If you have any comments, complaints, suggestions, questions, or sound clips you would like to hear in a future show, please send them to Me ([email protected])

And of course, to recover from my mangling, check out the other great free shows to be found at Dopefiend.co.uk: The Web's Favourite Cannabis Podcast Network


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Feb 26, 2011)

The romance is still alive as I celebrate having spent a full year with my mistress, Mangled Meditations. On this show you will hear something old, something new, something borrowed, and something else. So, by all means, take a hit of something, or several and ponder what the hell is going on as you hear Musical Palsey's thirteenth 39 minute podcast of Mangled Meditations: The one year anniversary of Me and my show.


YOU CAN DOWNLOAD THE SHOW HERE!!!!

Playlist and/or credits of borrowed items +/-
Snoopy Come Home  Do You Remember Me?; Me's Dog; Anne Lloyd, The Sandpipers, Mitch Miller and orchestra  Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf; Simms Taback and Tom Capin  There Was an Old Lady Who Swallowed a Fly;
Me's Son and friends; Inspector Gadget; Halloween Hoedown; It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown; Static; Droopy Dog; Eurythmics - Ministry of love; young David Justin Blair and family; Eric B. & Rakim - Microphone FIEND; The Tubes - White Punks on DOPE; Me; Pepe; Pop the Balloon game at Chuck E. Cheese; Talk to Your Plants; H.N.A.S./Mieses Gegonge  Winterbauch; Big Country  In a Big Country; Vintage Pornographic Film Soundtrack; David Byrne and Brian Eno  Strange Overtones; Fred McDonald; Sugar Cubes - Birthday; Beastie Boys  Sabotage; Dragon's Lair; Big Dave; A glass of water; Frank Crumit - Frankie and Johnny; Some jazz group I can't remember; Radio Sounds in Garage Band; Drunken Campers; Zest Commercial; OK Soda Spokesman; The Carpenters  Heather; Taito  Elevator Action; Grateful Dead  Box of Rain; Dick Solomon from 3rd Rock From the Sun; Elevator Action (Commodore 64 version); and various ambient sounds and sound effects libraries.

Special Thanks to:
Me's Son and Wife for their involvement and patience, Pepe for winning the grand prize of 50 tickets on 'Pop the Balloon', and Big Dave for his help out of the corner I painted myself into and for his didgeridoings.
If you have any comments, complaints, suggestions, questions, or sound clips you would like to hear in a future show, please send them to Me ([email protected])


Pictured: 
Me and My Show


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Mar 26, 2011)

Poke! Stab! Pinch! Pester! @#$!?! Take a hit of something, or several, and join in on the fun as you ponder Musical Palsey's fourteenth 37 minute podcast of Mangled Meditations. Headphones Strongly Recommended. Guilt optional.

DIRECT DOWNLOAD HERE!!!

Enjoy!

Me


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like I need to play catch up here.... been some great trips lately in the world of Mangled Meditations... please try an episode in your iPod next time you have a head full of high!






#15 The first episode of Mangled Meditations made way back in 1994.
DIRECT DOWNLOAD HERE!!!






#16 Once a year the listeners of Dopefiend.co.uk join together in Amsterdam to trip in Vondel Park together. I didn't go, but altered the audio so that all can enjoy the hallucinations!
DIRECT DOWNLOAD HERE!!!






#17 a Best of the music of Mangled Meditations
DIRECT DOWNLOAD HERE!!!





#18 Title: "An Adventurous Concert Ropes the Skeptical Child"
DIRECT DOWNLOAD HERE!!!






#19 Wrong!!!!
Lots of wrongness here. Lots of human wrongness. Random wrongness. It's wet, it's sticky, it's stinky, it's uncomfortable, it's funny, it's interesting. 
HEADPHONES AND OPEN MIND ARE MANDITORY.
DIRECT DOWNLOAD HERE!!!

Enjoy!

Me[/QUOTE]


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Oct 29, 2011)

It's campy, it's commercial,
It's even controversial.
It's Me's second take on,
a day called Halloween!

(Be sure to check out last year's Halloween episode HERE)

Headphones and rich, pre-packaged, overpriced candy strongly recommended.

Playlist:

Misc sounds, songs, and other Halloween detritus.

If you have any comments, complaints, suggestions, questions, or sound clips you would like to hear in a future show, please send them to Me ([email protected])


Direct download HERE


----------



## splifchris (Oct 29, 2011)

A lot of work went into those bad boys.... what do you use??? Ableton?? Logic??? Wavelab??


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Nov 26, 2011)

splifchris said:


> A lot of work went into those bad boys.... what do you use??? Ableton?? Logic??? Wavelab??


Don't laugh now....

Audacity


(hey, I said don't laugh! )


----------



## MusicalPalsey (Nov 26, 2011)

MangledMeditations#22:
Crossroads

I'm here... I'm there... I'm everywhere... I'm nowhere... 
  Quite an exquisite episode here, but one that defies description... 

 FREE AUDIAL LSD! CHECK IT OUT!
 

  Take a hit of something, or several and ponder what the hell is going on as you hear Musical Palsey's 22nd podcast: Mangled Meditations.
  Headphones intensely preferred.

DOWNLOAD HERE!!! (right-click to save)


----------

